# human growth homone hydrotropin vs blue top?



## lee.jones73 (Jul 22, 2009)

ive used jinotropin top class but cant get hold of it

but my source said he can get hydrotropin it comes in 200ius i dont know too much about it? my source reckons is source reckons its the dogbollocks next best thing to the jinotropin i dont know this guy but the guy i get it off is sound but just woundered if any1 have tryed it and wat resulits they got off it

i can also get the blue top bit cheaper but no label or wrighting on it and they come in 100ius but all i know it could be hcg?

also i dont think either come with bacterial water not 100% sure

if i order it from my mate he gets it pays him then i pay my guy so there you go i cant really see before i buy

with sust and test we all know what that looks like and always on hand

what to do:confused1:


----------



## lee.jones73 (Jul 22, 2009)

any1????????

because thinkin of buying some soon


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

hygetropin is good growth from what i have heard from people in my area and on here. blue top generic can be good if you trust the source.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Hyge if genuine is a great product. There are loads of pics and information elsewhere on the board about it. Bluetops again if genuine will be good but there does appear to be more and more faked.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

hyge


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

pea head said:


> hyge


x2


----------



## lee.jones73 (Jul 22, 2009)

hydrotropin and hygetropin are diffrent growth hormone, the 1 i been offered is hydrotropin and come in 200ius


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i heard those are generics relabled so can charge you extra.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

lee.jones73 said:


> hydrotropin and hygetropin are diffrent growth hormone, the 1 i been offered is hydrotropin and come in 200ius


Hydro?...never heard of that mate.


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

Never heard of the hydrotropin, only hyge (@ 200iu). However, even the phoney hyge is, to the best of my knowledge, "real" GH. I'm using some more than decent blue tops at the moment. Hydro? No idea.


----------



## lee.jones73 (Jul 22, 2009)

prehaps my source spelit it wrong but typed in hydrotropin and had very few resuilts and info but plenty on hygetropin can any1 tell me what 2 look out for on the hygetropin apart from the name lol do they come in 200ius aswell

:confused1:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

You pretty much got a safe bet if you can get the hyge 200iu kits mate.

If you get offered the hyge 100iu kit then avoid.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there is a GH brand called Hydrotropin it is generic relabelled and climbing on the back of the Hyge name i would steer clear and just buy generic which would be cheaper


----------



## lee.jones73 (Jul 22, 2009)

th\nks for all the advice


----------



## buchanan (May 4, 2008)

i use the generic stuff mate, "blue top" in my third month, been off gear for a month and the HGH is working.

my mate who won his class at the brittish in May also uses it, i cant say anything for hydro mate as i have not used it. as you say the "blue top" comes in a white box with nothing on it. but it defo works


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

can not ask for sources and cannot discuss prices... although your getting ripped off if your paying that for blues pmsl


----------



## buchanan (May 4, 2008)

gym rat said:


> can not ask for sources and cannot discuss prices... although your getting ripped off if your paying that for blues pmsl


i will take it down, i though that was cheap! lol! :laugh:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

lol def not cheap mate, i pay that for pharma gh


----------



## buchanan (May 4, 2008)

thats just ****ed up my chi :cursing: LOL!


----------



## Linno (Sep 7, 2009)

does anyone have any advice whether to take growth with dbol or is that a no no?


----------

